# Panel Conversion - Towing a Car!



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Was clearing out my old phone and thought I'd share this picture of an Adria Twin towing a car. Defeats the object of a 6m panel van conversion (in my opinion), it seems the owner thought so too as the plate is now on a large Adria Coral.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

lol! I saw this thread and I was just about to forward it to you.....

Hows yours?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember seeing a red Smartie behind an AS Trooper, in France, in 2008. Sadly I don't have a photo of it. 


SD


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Addie said:


> Was clearing out my old phone and thought I'd share this picture of an Adria Twin towing a car. Defeats the object of a 6m panel van conversion (in my opinion), it seems the owner thought so too as the plate is now on a large Adria Coral.
> [/img]


I just hope you weren't driving :wink:

Derek


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

camper69 said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > Was clearing out my old phone and thought I'd share this picture of an Adria Twin towing a car. Defeats the object of a 6m panel van conversion (in my opinion), it seems the owner thought so too as the plate is now on a large Adria Coral.
> ...


m'lud, the prosecution would suggest that the position of the vehicle in relation to the centreline of the highway would suggest that the accused was not in total control of the vehicle at the time :lol:


----------

